# My handsome Boy



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a few photos of Ollie hanging out


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

How handsome and cute! I love his big yellow crest


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's really cute!!  When does his quarantine end?


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh he is gorgeous!! Love that crest!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone he is a good boy  
Bea his quarantine officially ended 2 dys ago I am hopefully going to get some pics of them together tommorrow I am moving it slow Georgie is not to happy with this intruder in her house...lol I had him on my shoulder and went near her and she had a hissy fit ...hehe. Ollie seemed very interested in her but she was having none of it didn't even want him near her and I didn't want to push it, hopefully it gets better as the days go on


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure it will, Georgie is acting like Cookie did when we bought home Bailee, and now they're inseparable.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! I love that big bright yellow tiel!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Awww! I love that big bright yellow tiel!!!


its amazing in a few weeks he went from this little baby crest to his big boy crest, its getting a lot brighter now


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow! He is really handsome!

Kirby


----------

